# Brûler par un iPod ?



## Tonton Nestor (7 Juillet 2006)

Incroyable :

C'est l'histoire d'un jeune homme qui partait pour un rendez-vous amoureux avec une jeune et jolie fille. Avant de rejoindre le potentiel amour de sa vie, Jason Bunch tond la pelouse de la petite maison de Castle Rock, dans le Colorado, o&#249; il r&#233;side. Tondre la pelouse est bien entendu une activit&#233; fascinante qui demande une grande concentration intellectuelle. Du coup, pour ne pas s'ennuyer, il enfile son iPod et se met &#224; &#233;couter du Metallica.

Le ciel est couvert, l'orage est proche, mais un travail est un travail et sa gente demoiselle l'attend. N'&#233;coutant que son courage, Jason se lance dans la tonte d'herbes r&#233;calcitrantes quand soudain, dans un &#233;clair aveuglant, il est frapp&#233; par la foudre. Litt&#233;ralement.

Il faut savoir que ce genre d'accident n'est pas rare, et que la mort, bien que courante, n'est en aucun cas automatique. En l'occurrence, Jason n'est pas mort, m&#234;me s'il a subi un vrai choc et qu'il a des br&#251;lures &#224; plusieurs endroits. Ces br&#251;lures ne sont pas plac&#233;es au hasard, car en fait elles ont suivi l'iPod, puis le fil des &#233;couteurs jusqu'aux oreilles.

Aucun souvenir de l'accident, il s'est r&#233;veill&#233; dans son lit dans un &#233;tat second &#224; vomir tripes et boyaux. Ses oreilles, son visage et son cou ont &#233;t&#233; en partie br&#251;l&#233;s, ainsi que l'emplacement de l'iPod, c'est-&#224;-dire la hanche. Pour lui et sa m&#232;re, les choses sont claires : c'est l'iPod qui a attir&#233; la foudre.




​  Ils ont en effet remarqu&#233; que sur l'ensemble du voisinage, la foudre n'avait frapp&#233; que Jason, malgr&#233; la pr&#233;sence de hauts arbres un peu partout. Sur la base de ce seul renseignement, si tant est qu'il soit bien exact, le raisonnement est un peu, comme le dirait notre estimable r&#233;dacteur en chef, capilotract&#233;.

Plusieurs experts, interrog&#233;s sur le sujet, ont d'ailleurs r&#233;fut&#233; cette hypoth&#232;se, car il n'existe rien de sp&#233;cifique dans un iPod qui aurait la facult&#233; d'attirer plus intens&#233;ment la foudre qu'un arbre. Le danger se trouve bien s&#251;r avec le port des &#233;couteurs, car la d&#233;charge remonte le fil et atteint les oreilles. Pour l'instant, aucune plainte n'a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;pos&#233;e, mais puisque l'on parle de proc&#232;s absurdes, certains ont quand m&#234;me r&#233;ussi &#224; gagner des millions de dollars pour un caf&#233; trop chaud dans un MacDonald.

Source : PC INpact http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/29938-Utilisateurs-diPod-attention-au-coup-de-foud.htm?vc=1&p=2#vc


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

[hors-sujet]je le dis tout le temps &#224; Bassman, Metallica, c'est dangereux pour la sant&#233; !  [/hors-sujet]


----------



## Tonton Nestor (7 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> [hors-sujet]je le dis tout le temps à Bassman, Metallica, c'est dangereux pour la santé !  [/hors-sujet]



Il devait être en train d'écouter Ride the Lightning :
 Death in the air
Strapped in the electric chair
This can't be happening to me
Who made you god to say
"I'll take your life from you!!"

Flash before my eyes
Now it's time to die
Burning in my brain
I can feel the flame

:rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> [hors-sujet]je le dis tout le temps à Bassman, Metallica, c'est dangereux pour la santé !  [/hors-sujet]




Ca c'est sur, tout à l'heure je me suis tolé du siège en me mettant debout alors que  j'écoutai metallica  (Bon, c'est ptet moi qui suis maladroit...)


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2006)

dis Tintin, t'as vu l'heure ? VA TE COUCHER  !!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Juillet 2006)

Chuis trop fatigu&#233; pour faire le long voyage jusqu'&#224; mon lit


----------



## ItomPomme (8 Juillet 2006)

Le pauvre Ipod ........
C'est très c$$ ce qui lui est arrivé ..........   


@...///+++


----------



## deadlocker (14 Juillet 2006)

Juste une question :

L'éclair, c'est du courant, non? Dans ce cas, comme dans un circuit électrique, le courant prend le chemin qui possède une résistance la plus faible. Alors entre un arbre et un fil de cuivre (les écouteurs de l'iPod), l'éclair "choisit" l'oreille du monsieur...

C'est soit ça, soit on prend pour postulat que l'éclair allait tomber de toute manière sur le type et il a eu de la chance qu'il ait son iPod sur lui qui a canalisé le courant...

Bref, de toute manière c'est son problème. Faut être starbé pour tondre la pelouse en pleine orage... D'ailleurs, ça pourraît même etre la tondeuse qui a attiré la foudre qui est remonté ensuite par l'iPod au lieu de remonter par les bras du type...:mouais:  

:sleep:


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Juillet 2006)

ça me donne froid dans le dos, surtout qu'ils annoncent de l'orage pour cette soirée...


----------



## huexley (14 Juillet 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> ça me donne froid dans le dos, surtout qu'ils annoncent de l'orage pour cette soirée...








 Sors écouter de la musique avec ton iPod ca te rechauffera au moins les oreilles faute de dos


----------



## tatouille (14 Juillet 2006)

elles sont fortes ces nouvelles batteries

en tous les cas la fonction cach&#233;e para-tonnerre
est encore en beta test


----------



## Imaginus (14 Juillet 2006)

Tiens une info pour tout le monde. Pendant un orage la polarit&#233; des ions au niveau du sol s'inverse et devient positive. Plus le point est elev&#233; (clocher ,arbre)plus il y a concentration de potentiel positif. On dit que les charges se repartissent sur les pointes (c'est un phenomene qui se produit aussi &#224; haute frequence en informatique d'ou la necessit&#233; de soudures &#224; la vague).

La foudre (1 millions de volts sous 1 millions d'ampere) ionise les particules conductrices en suspension dans l'air et trouve le chemin le plus court possible vers le potentiel positif (c'est l'eclair) pour equilibr&#233; ces deux charges distinctes de plusieurs milions de volts. 
Notre quidam avait juste trop de microparticule conductrice de merde au dessus de la tete
et paf. Il a fait antenne au niveau du sol. Cool non ? 

Surtout quand on songe qu'il suffit de s'agenouill&#233; pour ne rien risquer. En dessous d'un metre t'es au meme potentiel que la terre. 
Dans une voiture on ne risque rien non plus. Sous un arbre en plaine degag&#233;e c'est suicidaire.

Fin de la lecon.


----------



## Macounette (14 Juillet 2006)

Il me semble avoir lu quelque part que dans le cas pr&#233;sent les experts s'accordent &#224; dire que l'iPod lui a en fait sauv&#233; la vie. Selon les sp&#233;cialistes, le parcours de la foudre, guid&#233;e par l'iPod, a &#233;vit&#233; le c&#339;ur et sauv&#233; Jason d&#8217;une mort brutale.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juillet 2006)

Oui, mais si il voulait faire mannequin c'est rat&#233;


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais si il voulait faire mannequin c'est raté



non, il a encore de l'avenir chez JP Gaultier ou chez Alexander McQueen...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, il a encore de l'avenir chez JP Gaultier ou chez Alexander McQueen...



Y'a certaines personnnes dont la photo est mise en avatar sur fond vert qui n'ont jamais de chance en mannequin


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

perdu... je suis dans le catalogue _......._ de l'agence Marylin... une agence de mannequins !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> perdu... je suis dans le catalogue artiste de l'agence Marylin... une agence de mannequins !



Mué... je reconnais pas ta tête


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Marylin manson ? Dans ce cas ça à pas du être dur, y'a juste besoin d'avoir une tête de... hum



nabot !!      


(édite ton message en passant, merci tiot quinquin ! )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> nabot !!
> 
> 
> (édite ton message en passant, merci tiot quinquin ! )



Ze suis pas zun nabo


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable :
> 
> C'est l'histoire d'un jeune homme qui partait pour un rendez-vous amoureux avec une jeune et jolie fille. Avant de rejoindre le potentiel amour de sa vie, Jason Bunch tond la pelouse de la petite maison de Castle Rock, dans le Colorado, o&#249; il r&#233;side. Tondre la pelouse est bien entendu une activit&#233; fascinante qui demande une grande concentration intellectuelle. Du coup, pour ne pas s'ennuyer, il enfile son iPod et se met &#224; &#233;couter du Metallica.
> 
> ...




mais c'&#233;tait lui alors  enfin plus s&#233;rieussement, vous voyer que c'est dangereux de tondre * ? 










*enfin &#231;a d&#233;pend quoi !


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ze suis pas zun nabo


moi si...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi si...




Les mannquins d'abord ils sont grand


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Les mannquins d'abord ils sont grand


c'est pas important pour aller par exemple boire un verre ou plusieurs avec une fille sympa comme Malla par exemple... 


ceci dit, j'ai vu pas mal de filles avec des visages pas forc&#233;ment super beaux mais parfois des cicatrices les fois o&#249; j'ai amen&#233; mes photos chez Marilyn pour des shootings plus sp&#233;ciaux.


ceci dit, si vous connaissez des jolies filles avec des cicatrices sur le visage ou un visage tronqu&#233; et que le reste est joli, &#231;a m'int&#233;resse sinc&#233;rement...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas important pour aller par exemple boire un verre ou plusieurs avec une fille sympa comme Malla par exemple...




Mué, mais c'est pas le mieux


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Mué, mais c'est pas le mieux



humainement c'est une fille agréable et intelligente... pour le reste, c'est juste une production d'hormones normale à ton âge...


----------



## Imaginus (16 Juillet 2006)

Tu comptes faire quoi avec ces femmes arborrant une cicatrice ? Un shoot trash pour etre publi&#233; dans des torchons comme "choc" ? 
"Non non mossier voyez comme elles sont belles.." Beaut&#233; interieur et tout le tralala quand on affiche sur la page de garde de son site d'agence de mannequin une jolie brochette d'anorexique fantomatique.
Quelle belle image positive de la femme que voila. 


PS: Une femme intelligente et belle (ca passe en deuxieme car c'est l'intelligence qui reste n'est ce pas ?)ca ne frequente pas une agence de mannequin. Au contraire ca l'ignore superbement...
PPS: Si si ca existe.


----------



## Imaginus (16 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Mué, mais c'est pas le mieux



La reponse est à la hauteur de la jeune fille presenté comme ca comme sur un plateau de poubelle. 

+1 pour Dark Tintin. (le jury aurait aimé une phrase plus longue ).


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Tu comptes faire quoi avec ces femmes arborrant une cicatrice ? Un shoot trash pour etre publi&#233; dans des torchons comme "choc" ?
> "Non non mossier voyez comme elles sont belles.." Beaut&#233; interieur et tout le tralala quand on affiche sur la page de garde de son site d'agence de mannequin une jolie brochette d'anorexique fantomatique.
> Quelle belle image positive de la femme que voila.
> 
> ...


dis t'es bien gentil mais je ne te juge pas moi... t'inqui&#234;tes, tu vas rejoindre les enfers rapidement sur le forum en prenant des positions "&#224;-priori" comme &#231;a rapidement...


"shoot-trash"... c'est aussi valorisant dans ta bouche que ce que tu d&#233;cris...

ce n'est pas moi qui ne montre aucun respect l&#224; mais toi... bravo.

quand &#224; ce que je veux faire, &#231;a doit &#234;tre beaucoup plus sensible que toi. je le crains pour toi.

la suite en MP avant...


----------



## Imaginus (16 Juillet 2006)

J'ai repondu à ton MP. A propos merci d'avoir pourrit ce tread avec ta pub (roooh c'est vilain ca) et le hors sujet.

A bon entendeur.


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

au revoir Imaginus.


----------



## tatouille (16 Juillet 2006)

j'ai du rater un passage


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

nan nan, retourne dans Portfolio toi !


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Juillet 2006)

D&#233;j&#224; que je ne repasse pas mes fringues, alors tondre la pelouse&#8230;


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

_tu passeras chez moi quand tu veux pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer tes chemises... je suis pas ta m&#232;re non plus, repasser tes chemises oui mais tes cale&#231;ons non ! tu te les gardes hein !   _


----------



## ItomPomme (17 Juillet 2006)

Il y a comme un air .....comment peut on dire ça ? .... Je sais ...!!
Y a de l'orage dans l'air !!

Bon OK


Le 12 tu sors !!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Juillet 2006)

Argh! J'ai entendu un coup de tonnerre!


----------



## ItomPomme (26 Juillet 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Argh! J'ai entendu un coup de tonnerre!




Chut !!!


----------



## Paradise (27 Juillet 2006)

Pour en revenir au sujet ;* C'est chaud sa br&#251;le*  (Un petit Pod)


----------



## chounim (29 Juillet 2006)

ATTENTION, REFLEXION:

pourquoi l'iPod aurait attir&#233; plus la foudre que la tondeuse EN METAL (surement hien...), qu'il tenait fermement dans les DEUX mains, elles m&#234;mes positionn&#233;es lus hautes que l'iPod (situ&#233; au niveau des hanches).
voila.


bon ok, celle l&#224;:




elle semble etre en plastique, JE DEMANDE A SAVOIR LE MODEL DE LA TONDEUSE!


----------

